# swing bike



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 12, 2021)

1976 swing bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

These were designed in 1974 came on the market in 1975 was off the market in 1978 not many made and the ones were made are hard to find This is a blast to ride learn how to side saddle Which is 1...



					worcester.craigslist.org


----------

